# Port forwarding to Belkin F5D7633UK4A: establishing VPN connection



## Ruwan1979 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi All

Hopefully someone can help me with this. 

I recently bought the Belkin Wireless Router (see title) and have been trying to log into work e-mail via the Nortel Networks Contivity VPN client software (provided by my firm's IT team). 

The Nortel information states that we should enable the following ports:
UDP Protocol (17), Port 500 Inbound and Outbound
ESP Protocol (50) both Inbound and Outbound
AH Protocol (51)both inbound and outbound

I have inputted this information on the Belkin page (following instruction from the Tech support people).

However, whenever I try and log in via the Nortel VPN Contivity Client , the system hangs for a couple of minutes; the following message comes up:

*"Log-in failure due to: remote host not found"*

When I have disconnnected the wireless network and instead used a standard dial-up modem, the problem disappears (e.g. I can log-in successfully). Therefore, the problem has to be with the router.

Can anyone help?

Many thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

See if this tutorial helps. http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Belkin/F5D7633-4/default.htm

Note that you also have to enable VPN passthrough in most routers for VPN traffic to pass.


----------



## Ruwan1979 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Johnwill

Thanks very much for taking the time to help me out with this! I will give it a go.

Just a quick one; where/how exactly do I enable VPN passthrough in my Belkin Router?

Thanks and all the best

Ruwan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The F5D7633 manual I looked at seems to suggest it's on by default. However, I don't find a manual for the F5D7633UK4A, so I have no idea if that's universally true.

I'd just browse around in the menus for anything relating to VPN. :smile:


----------



## Ruwan1979 (Nov 25, 2007)

That's great.

Will give that a try this weekend.

All the best


----------



## Mad Mark (Dec 15, 2007)

Ruwan1979 said:


> That's great.
> 
> Will give that a try this weekend.
> 
> All the best


Ruwam1979 did you get it to work? I have exactly the same setup and couldn't.


----------

